# New classifieds



## User (25 Sep 2014)




----------



## Shaun (25 Sep 2014)

No, but any new classifieds threads should appear (along with their new thread prefix) in the _New Posts_ list, so they should be fairly easy to spot.

Alternatively, when you've finished browsing the Classifieds forums, you can _Mark Forums Read _(top left of the navigation bar) so that next time you visit you'll only see the orange new posts marker for the forum sections that have changed since you last checked.

You can also _Watch_ any classifieds forums that are of interest and receive an alert and/or email when *new threads* are posted:


----------



## montage (25 Sep 2014)

[QUOTE 3296869, member: 45"]Hi Shaun

I there a way of viewing posts in all sections of the new classifieds forum? I, and I suspect a fair few others, am an opportunist browser -I'll have a quick look down the classifieds list regularly to see if anything that has popped up takes my fancy. Now we have so many different sections to classifieds this is going to take ages. I rarely go in there looking for something specific.

Ta.[/QUOTE]

I appreciate that a lot of hard work has gone into sorting out the classifieds into the new state, but I did prefer them as was due to simplicity. It is probably just a case of getting used to the new system though, it does help streamline searches I guess!


----------



## Shaun (25 Sep 2014)

montage said:


> I appreciate that a lot of hard work has gone into sorting out the classifieds into the new state, but I did prefer them as was due to simplicity. It is probably just a case of getting used to the new system though, it does help streamline searches I guess!



It's a work in progress. I want to transfer a large number of threads into the new categories so that I can see whether the sub-forums are going to be of practical use at the moment (I suspect the bike/frame ones will be most in demand but that's just a guess).

Once I've got lots of threads moved over I can look at the sub-forums to see whether there is a practical need for them, just yet, and if not move the threads into their parent and put the sub-forums to sleep. 

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## ColinJ (25 Sep 2014)

Shaun said:


> No, but any new classifieds threads should appear (along with their new thread prefix) in the _New Posts_ list, so they should be fairly easy to spot.
> 
> Alternatively, when you've finished browsing the Classifieds forums, you can _Mark Forums Read _(top left of the navigation bar) so that next time you visit you'll only see the orange new posts marker for the forum sections that have changed since you last checked.
> 
> ...


I think that works really well.


----------



## dnrc (26 Sep 2014)

i think currently you've gone too far, a little sub division compared to how is was is an improvement but going from one section to 28 seems way overkill in my opinion

bikes/frames
components
clothes/accessories

would probably be enough.


----------



## just jim (27 Sep 2014)

I find it a bit of a kerfuffle. What was wrong with the old set-up? Another forum...has "Complete Bikes For Sale" + "Bits of Bikes etc" (these are items for sale of course) It seems to work fine!


----------



## jifdave (7 Oct 2014)

dnrc said:


> i think currently you've gone too far, a little sub division compared to how is was is an improvement but going from one section to 28 seems way overkill in my opinion
> 
> bikes/frames
> components
> ...


agreed, far too much going on


----------



## MacB (13 Oct 2014)

Yep, I actually avoided posting a big for sale list as I had it all prepared as one item and then saw all the sub categories I'd need to separate it into. Bike Radar did something similar, a split between MTB and road and then identical multiple categories under each, plus they introduced a new membership opt in to view/post in them. Their classifieds seem to have died since, I've given up visiting.


----------



## Kbrook (14 Oct 2014)

I posted an advert last night for a FSA Gossamer chainset. It appeared then disappeared. Not sure whether its a technical glitch or I have broken a rule somehow. Can a mod advise please?


----------



## classic33 (14 Oct 2014)

Kbrook said:


> I posted an advert last night for a FSA Gossamer chainset. It appeared then disappeared. Not sure whether its a technical glitch or I have broken a rule somehow. Can a mod advise please?


Does the post show the item on a table? 
If so its there.


----------



## ianrauk (14 Oct 2014)

Kbrook said:


> I posted an advert last night for a FSA Gossamer chainset. It appeared then disappeared. Not sure whether its a technical glitch or I have broken a rule somehow. Can a mod advise please?



Check your own posts by clicking on your name top right, then click on your content


----------



## Kbrook (14 Oct 2014)

classic33 said:


> Does the post show the item on a table?
> If so its there.


It does yes, but I can't see it... How odd.


----------



## classic33 (14 Oct 2014)

Kbrook said:


> It does yes, but I can't see it... How odd.


Its there/here: FSA Gossamer chainset BB30 50/34 175mm


----------



## benb (14 Oct 2014)

What you can do is go to advanced search, click the "Search Threads and Posts" tab and put * in the criteria.
Then choose the parent "For Sale and Auction" forum, and tick the "Search child forums as well" box.
Finally select the "Order By: Most Recent" option and the "Display results as threads" box and click search.

A bit of a faff, but you can always save it as a favourite. Or here's a link that should work: http://www.cyclechat.net/search/4593480/?q=*&t=post&o=date&g=1&c[node]=21+127+128+129


----------



## benb (14 Oct 2014)

Personally, I think having one forum with everything for sale, but using prefixes as categories would work better.


----------



## Kbrook (14 Oct 2014)

classic33 said:


> Its there/here: FSA Gossamer chainset BB30 50/34 175mm


Thanks, I've put itin the wrong section, exchange/free, how stupid of me!


----------



## ColinJ (27 Nov 2014)

@Shaun - could you automatically prepend [Sale/Auction], [Wanted] or [Exchange/Free] before the thread titles displayed in New posts? It is impossible to see at a glance which category a post is in. For example, currently we just see something like ...

*An xx cm carbon fibre bike*
A boring member*, *Someday at sometime, Bikes and Frames

But it would be much more helpful to see ...

*[Wanted] An xx cm carbon fibre bike*
A boring member*, *Someday at sometime, Bikes and Frames


----------



## Shaun (16 Jan 2015)

I've merged the *Wanted *sub-forums back into the parent - which should negate any confusion between the same-named sub-forums. 

I've also moved all the *For Sale* threads that aren't bikes, components, accessories or clothing into an _Everything Else_ sub-forum (_although there is still some sorting of older threads to be done in there at some point in the future_).


----------

